# Job market / Job availability for UI/Web designer/developers



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

1. How is the job market/ job availability for 6-8 years of experienced Web Designer/ Web Developer/ UI Developer/ UI Engineer in South Australia, particularly in Adelaide ? 
2. If anyone in this forum actually employed closely to the mentioned profession can shade some light or experience would be great.

I've not yet initiated the real process of assessing with ACS. I plan to apply for 489 (provisional) visa with state or territory or nominated by eligible Australian citizen. 

I've checked the state nominated occupation list [SNOL] https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol data and I see green or high availability for Web Developers however I wanted to get some idea from the people who are actually in that area and in the same profession.

Thank you for your kind help.

regards,
George


----------



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

BUMP

Kindly share you thoughts.


----------



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

So no one is actually moved/ intend to move and having experience as Web Developer.


----------



## jjd (Sep 25, 2011)

Can you elaborate your profile a little more; what technology you have worked on. There are a lot of jobs in HTML5 development. You can search yourself of seek.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Ruby developers are also in demand as far as I've heard from my partner (who's a web developer).


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

espresso said:


> Ruby developers are also in demand as far as I've heard from my partner (who's a web developer).


I m a ruby developer with over 5 years of exp. I was able to land,a jib offshore and i moved to Sydney on the 29th. Started work today.

Ruby is definitely in demand.


----------



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

jjd said:


> Can you elaborate your profile a little more; what technology you have worked on. There are a lot of jobs in HTML5 development. You can search yourself of seek.


Thanks jjd. Hope you doing good.
I work as senior front-end developer and currently work on HTML5, XHTML, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, JSON, some server-side script like JSP to integrate data with UI. 

Yes, I have been on seek and other few websites. However, there is nothing like have interaction with someone who is already there and in the same profession.


----------



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

espresso said:


> Ruby developers are also in demand as far as I've heard from my partner (who's a web developer).


Thanks espresso, I am not into Ruby. Any idea hows the demand for Web Development using the above mentioned technologies.


----------



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

sameera207 said:


> I m a ruby developer with over 5 years of exp. I was able to land,a jib offshore and i moved to Sydney on the 29th. Started work today.
> 
> Ruby is definitely in demand.


That is awesome sameera207. Nothing like, land in OZ with a Job in hand. Please share your experience. As I said, I'm not into Ruby, hope to see more inputs from you down the line. Thanks for responding to this post.


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

I am also a web developer and designer...no ruby expericence though. I have my grant already (190) and I'm curious about the market there also. Currently in US.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi i-am-george, 

front-end development is good too - you seem to have a similar technology skill set as my partner . By the way, if you don't have one yet, a small online portfolio or showcase can work wonders. That way prospective employers can check out what you can do. It is also fairly customary to prepare a small work sample during the application process. 

I can recommend to read up on the Atlassian hiring process (just google and a couple of reports will pop up) or just apply for a job for the heck of it. They have a very rigorous multi-stage recruitment process and are periodically looking for user experience designers etc. My partner did not make the cut but it was very educational and helped for subsequent applications. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## jjd (Sep 25, 2011)

You should not have much problem in finding a job here, I can see HTML5/Jquery are in very much demand, unlike my skill set(I am a Flash/Flex Developer).

Go ahead and start you process.


----------



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi i-am-george,
> 
> front-end development is good too - you seem to have a similar technology skill set as my partner . By the way, if you don't have one yet, a small online portfolio or showcase can work wonders. That way prospective employers can check out what you can do. It is also fairly customary to prepare a small work sample during the application process.
> 
> ...



Thank you Monika. I will surely go through write ups on Atlassian's hiring process. As I'm not there yet; does companies actually starts interview process while candidate is in offshore? As I checked few openings looks like they were meant for people already in there. 

I do (or I should say "did") have a portfolio website which I had to take down as my account suffered a malware attack, I'm yet to restore. 

One more Q, are you or your friend is in the state of South Australia? I plan to move to SA with 489 (Subclass) Visa with state or territory or eligible relative sponsor. 

Appreciate your time, thanks.
George


----------



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

jjd said:


> You should not have much problem in finding a job here, I can see HTML5/Jquery are in very much demand, unlike my skill set(I am a Flash/Flex Developer).
> 
> Go ahead and start you process.


Thanks jjd for your encouraging words. I see, flash/flex developer is not in demand, did you able to grab a job or you still hunting? Moreover, how is the experience differ from India in regards to job hunting process. If you have already written a thread or post, please point me. 

Thank you once again.
George


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi George, 

we are living in Sydney, NSW. My partner started applying for jobs while I prepared our visa documents (ACS assessment etc.). We initially wanted to go for a 457 visa but companies were hesitant to act as sponsors. They definitely prefer you to have a valid work visa already and be available immediately . To be fair, my partner mostly applied to small startup companies and I understand that they were not too willing to take the risk of sponsoring somebody from overseas (despite work samples, multiple interviews etc.). 

After 4 months or so I had everything we needed to apply for a 190 visa, so I went ahead with that instead. I was the primary applicant because my ANZSCO code (Software Engineer) was an the SOL while his (Web Developer) was on the CSOL. Note that you won't be able to work in the larger cities with a 489 visa - this could be a disadvantage in the job hunt. If possible you could try to improve your IELTS score and get more points through that. 

Generally, I would recommend to start the job hunt before you arrive in Sydney. Many companies are open to do interviews via Skype and we found two companies that said they would be glad to hire my partner once we arrived, though they would not sponsor him from afar . He started work two days after we landed in Australia so that worked out great.

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

I believe that flash/flex is still strong on the gaming front and for complex web user interfaces. HTML5 is great but just not quite "there" yet. But industry support for flash has dropped in recent years. Apple does not support flash on iPhones, iPods and iPads. Adobe stopped supporting flash for mobile browsers. But, you know, there's life in the old dog yet . And these days you can still make good money if you know dinosaurs like Fortran or COBOL. There are quite a few steel plants that still have tons of old code hidden under a thin wrapper of C++, Java or .Net code. So, while flash is certainly not "fashionable" at the moment I believe that there is a niche for good developers. 

_jjd_, good luck for finding a job!

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## jjd (Sep 25, 2011)

I am still in process to find a job. As you are aware, for my profile there are very few jobs. 
Since my profile is little different from yours therefore you'll have your own experience, but I can share mine.
I have been into Flash programming, but here Flash developers do banner and animation stuff which I have yet to understand, because in India we call them Flash/Graphic designers. For me, I find the job ads on seek little misleading, and sometime extremely specific, for example they may require Flex+.Net, Flex+PHP and other specific combinations, and always with 2-3 years of experience. Although, my 9 years of experience in IT industry says if you know Flex+PHP(or any server side platform) you can easily work on Flex+.Net or Flex+Java(provided a little time). 
Applying for job from India will definitely help, one should start applying one month before he/she is planning to land here. 
I think I have got into too much details, but I hope it helps a little bit. 



i-am-george said:


> Thanks jjd for your encouraging words. I see, flash/flex developer is not in demand, did you able to grab a job or you still hunting? Moreover, how is the experience differ from India in regards to job hunting process. If you have already written a thread or post, please point me.
> 
> Thank you once again.
> George


----------



## jjd (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for encouraging words Monika  I agree with what you say and keeping my fingers crossed. My love for Flash refuses to go away and it is ironic that I like Apple too. I dream if both could settle their differences 



espresso said:


> I believe that flash/flex is still strong on the gaming front and for complex web user interfaces. HTML5 is great but just not quite "there" yet. But industry support for flash has dropped in recent years. Apple does not support flash on iPhones, iPods and iPads. Adobe stopped supporting flash for mobile browsers. But, you know, there's life in the old dog yet . And these days you can still make good money if you know dinosaurs like Fortran or COBOL. There are quite a few steel plants that still have tons of old code hidden under a thin wrapper of C++, Java or .Net code. So, while flash is certainly not "fashionable" at the moment I believe that there is a niche for good developers.
> 
> _jjd_, good luck for finding a job!
> 
> ...


----------



## ryderlee (May 2, 2013)

Hi ~ I am from a development background (Java/PHP/Python) and also considering to move to Melb. Any suggestion which job seeking site I should visit? 

seek is good but seems it is for local.

by the way, first time to be here and very first post. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

ryderlee said:


> Hi ~ I am from a development background (Java/PHP/Python) and also considering to move to Melb. Any suggestion which job seeking site I should visit?
> 
> seek is good but seems it is for local.
> 
> by the way, first time to be here and very first post. Nice to meet you all.


Hello ryderlee, welcome!

I found most of the vacancies are for people already in there. A lot expat in Australia are suggesting to start active search 1 month earlier to land in Australia. 

I'm now more concentrating to gather required documents for skill assessment and to get IELTS done. 

regards,
George


----------



## rahulbansal (Oct 15, 2013)

I am Rahul from New delhi. I am a *Adobe Flex Developer* with an experience of 5+ years.
I have got my visa grant on 18 October 2013 and i am planning to move out in february.

Can you please guide me about job market for Flex in australia?
It will be a great help. Hoping for a positive reply.


----------

